

Google responds to Twitter - pratster
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116899029375914044550/posts/24uqWqvALud

======
gerggerg
Wow, the comments there are worse than on youtube videos of people hurting
themselves. So much for real names improving the quality of conversation.

